# sentra si?



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Maybe its just me, I'm not a big B13 guy, I own a B14 se-r, but when i was driving the other day, I saw a B13 sentra SI. And I was like "what the hell is that?" I've never seen or heard of these before. Could someone please enlighten me. 
Thanks


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

that is just somebody that went to Kragen and got an Si sticker, boo, what a shame.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

no, it was more that just that, thats what i thought at first. But it was real. And plus it was just some lady like in her 30's driving it, who probably cared less about her car.
on the back left where it normally says "sentra" it was like a larger font and looked different, and on the right side where it says the model, it said "SI" in the same kind of font as "sentra" and it also said "Sentra SI" on the drivers door, sorta like where the spec v's say "spec v"


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Who says you can't be into your car at any age? Why can't women be into cars as well? Kinda like saying a 70-year-old is too old to have sex daily.

Current/previous owner could have easily taken the original emblems which are just thick vinyl stickers and cut and rearranged the letters.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I know you can be 30 and a woman and be into your car, its just that this car was not modded in any way. stock rims, stock everything, no tint. just some lady in her sentra.
Just wondering if anyone has ever heard of this. If the stickers were fake, they looked really convincing.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

70 years olds are allowed to have sex when they want, its just never to be spoken of. The mental picture is sickening.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I saw a guy in an integra the other day with a type R sticker in the corner and red acura badges, it looked convincing as well, but I know better. That car was not sold in the states, and he didn't import a type R and get it licensed either. I also saw an older guy in a Civic that had an SiR badge on it. Once again, looked official but that car was not sold here. There never was a Sentra Si. But the funny thing is, base model b13's are referred to as a DX in my Nissan Factory Service manual, but only in one section.


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

"Sonny, can I borrow your car? I need to pick up some Polydent."

"Sure GRANDMA you can borrow my car, pick up a soda for me?"

"Your a good boy KIP."

It could've happened like that. Little ricer kid spent some flow on vinyl and recieved a hand me down SI badge from his ricer honda buddy.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

No dude, maybe i'm not explaining this well. This car was not riced out at all, in any way. I was with my friend and he would vouch that they were very real looking, and it wasnt like a honda style "si" it was totally different. I posted this on sr20deforum and one other person said he has heard of a nissan that comes with an Si badge.
This reminds me of like a week ago, i saw a grand prix, it said GTX, I know about the GTP, supercharged and all that, but i've never heard of a GTX, I told some friends about it, and they all laughed at me saying shit like "blah blah blah, they just bought some GTX badge and like autozone or wherever and slapped it on" I did some research, and came to find out there is a GTX, anyways my point, dont deny shit like that just cause you never heard of it.

and BTW, i know two people that have real integra type r's


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Dude, chill out, no need to get pissed and shitty. I see it all the time in Houston, parents pimpin their kids cars. I'm just saying that anything can be made authentic looking with the right amount of cash. Your right, I have never heard of a sentra si, nor am I denying that it may exist. Sometimes people tend to make something out of nothing. 

And perhaps if you would have explained yourself more clearly the first time you wouldn't get so frustrated with the responses that you get.

BTW, clean ride, like the all white with dark tint, my old CRX was like that, cept silver rims.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't believe it is real, I asked my paw ( he works for the corporation) and said there has never been an SI model in his 27 years with Nissan/Datsun


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Maybe it was an SE, and she chopped off the horizontal bars of the "E" so what was left was an "l".


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

mabe its a rich old woman who just wanted her name on the car and it happened to be Si, hey i know people who actually do that!


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

yeah, she's rich and bought a b13 sentra.

probably not


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

ur a moron making a big deal about this stupid SI worry about ur own car u clown


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

do you drive/ride stoned?
Ive seen a lot of wierd shit doing this. And other stuff. Maybe you had exhaust leaking into your car. 


But I dont smoke anymore. Its expensive and bad for you.

Mkay.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

EnKei_17 said:


> *ur a moron making a big deal about this stupid SI worry about ur own car u clown *


Enkei - You're the idiot. He made a post asking a question about a B13 Sentra, not his common knowledge. Notice you only have 17 posts...you're a NEWBIE! I don't see how you get around attempting to make fun of everyone else. Also, I'd love to see your painted drums... 

And Greg, I didn't know you wore goofy clothes and had a red puffy nose....? At least Enkei knows.

MODS - Sorry for this post. Just thought he had to be shut up.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Actually, in South Africa, they do have B13 sentra Si's, they are one step below the STi's which is a sportyier trim level.
The "i" just stands for fuel injected, cause they still sell Sentra's with carb's.
Si isnt a patened name by honda, any car company can make a car with an Si trim. Look at how many cars have a GT trim.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wouldn't a south african b13 be RHD?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well in kansas there are like 12 hondas with GTR badges and each time I see em it makes me want to get out my car beat the shit outa em and take the badge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *I saw a guy in an integra the other day with a type R sticker in the corner and red acura badges, it looked convincing as well, but I know better. That car was not sold in the states, and he didn't import a type R and get it licensed either. I also saw an older guy in a Civic that had an SiR badge on it. Once again, looked official but that car was not sold here. There never was a Sentra Si. But the funny thing is, base model b13's are referred to as a DX in my Nissan Factory Service manual, but only in one section. *





Sorry Rob I had to jump in on this one.....As me being a former HONDA Guy and just recently converted to nissan I have to call your bluff on this one old buddy.......

Acura DID sell the Type R Integras here in the states I know My best friend has one and I almost bought one instead of getting my 2000 Civic SI. Plus you could ask any Acrua dealer and they will tell you the same. (the 1997 was my favorite) And You are also mistaken about the SIR There were a few Thousand Civic SIR's that were mistakingly sold south of the canaidian border all because of a mix up at Honda Corp. But the SIR is not The same as the SI. SIR's were originally for sale in Canada. THe canadian SIR is equivelent to the USDM Civic EX same specs and everything.

Now on the other hand the Civic Type R is not available to the U.S. it is only sold in japan and a few other countries. But that does not mean that they are not in the USA cause they are. I know of a whopping 3 Civic Type R's running the streets of the U.S. but that is rare to actually find someone who is willing to fork over the cash to ship one over here and get it to U.S. Specs.


Now if you all belive this to be untrue just pick up any Sport Compact Car or Honda Tuning or Import Magazines or just go to 
www.clubsi.com 
do a search for Type R's

that is if you are still interested after my long boreing post


it was good to actually be able to spit some knowledge up in here instead of just reading it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> But the SIR is not The same as the SI. SIR's were originally for sale in Canada. THe canadian SIR is equivelent to the USDM Civic EX same specs and everything.


This too is incorrect. A civic SiR is the Canadian version of the US Si with the 160 hp engine. A Canadian Si is the same as the US EX model in the coupe versions. To add more confusion, Honda sells the top of the line four door Civic as an Acura here with a different fascia and rear end (1.6 or 1.7 EL, depending on the year)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

on that mis-naming or weird badging...
Yesterday, believe it or not.. I saw a 1999 Chevy Cavalier with a VTEC emblem! 

There is no way on God's Green earth a Chevy engine can have a VTEC... or can they?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *There is no way on God's Green earth a Chevy engine can have a VTEC... or can they? *


No, not at all. However, believe it or not, the Cavalier was sold in Japan as a Toyota.

As for USDM Integra Type R, they do exist. Check out this link here for a review over at www.Edmunds.com.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh, great. Of all the domestic cars to try and sell in Japan, we send them the Cavalier! Now all their stereotypes about American cars have been confirmed. Can you picture some Japanese kid driving around in a Cavalier? He'd be laughed off the street.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that's why they discontinued selling them a few years back. But some were sold:























And surprise surprise, they have a club http://www.club-cavalier.com/

Hey, they like rice just as much as some in the states.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wow, they really have Toyota symbols  

but Cavaliers can look pretty sweet though... and depending on teh egine... 2.2 or 2.4 L .. they can haul some ass!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hate to break it to you, but GM and Toyota have been in bed for a long time. Don't think of the Cavalier necessarily as being rebadged a Toyota, but as a Toyota rebadged as a Chevrolet. The entire Geo line that now carries the bowtie, are Toyota products. However, GM is more bedded with Isuzu than anyone. Sort of like the Ford/Mazda relationship. Thinking of the Ford Ranger as a rebadged Mazda is closer to the truth than the Mazda being a rebadged Ford. And that's been going on since the early '70's and probably longer than that. I think Ford also unfortunately does some business with Nissan but not in a controlling way, thank God. Nissan was provinding engines that went in the Windstar minivan for awhile. Bseides GM's tiew iwth Toyota and Isuzu, they operate all over the world in many labels, such as Vauxhall, Opel, and Holden just to name a few.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damen_78 said:


> *Acura DID sell the Type R Integras here in the states I know My best friend has one*


itr's are not sold in the sates. your friend either imported one (highly unlikely), did a b18c5 swap (likely), or lied to you and put type r stickers on his car (more then likely). the highest integra model sold in the states is the gsr. eveyrone knows that.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Don't think of the Cavalier necessarily as being rebadged a Toyota, but as a Toyota rebadged as a Chevrolet.*


Actually, the Cavalier is a GM product rebadged as a Toyota. As quoted from http://www.toyota.co.jp/IRweb/invest_rel/annualreport/annual_report97/ro/ro_full/japan_full.html
"_And we launched the 1997 models of the Toyota Cavalier, which we import from a General Motors plant in the United States, in November 1996._"

You are correct Toolapcfan, there are numerous relationships throughout the automotive world to make anyone's head spin. You can almost connect most manufacturers togehter either by ownership, shared platforms, or shared marketing. Luckily, I have yet been unable to connect Nissan to Honda but I have been able to connect Nissan to Toyota by "degrees of separation".


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sno said:


> *itr's are not sold in the sates. your friend either imported one (highly unlikely), did a b18c5 swap (likely), or lied to you and put type r stickers on his car (more then likely). the highest integra model sold in the states is the gsr. eveyrone knows that. *


From the ITR Club of America:



> The Acura Integra Type-R first made it to production in 1995 in Japan. 2 years later in the 1997 Model Year the Untied States saw it's first Integra Type-R. The Type-R was a race bred version of the already popular Integra known to many. It has less sound deadening material to reduce weight and in 1997 came with no rear wiper and AC was optional. The interior is a combination of fabric and Alacantera (a synthetic suede material).
> 
> The Integra got a face lift in 1998 which included the Type-R. The front and rear bumpers were the most noticeable changes. Championship White was the only colors available for the 1997 and 1998 model years.
> 
> ...


I know two Canadian Type R owners. They aren't lying.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *itr's are not sold in the sates.*


You know, I always tried to see what the competition was out there. See what my car can be competetive with in every new year offerings. I read a crap load of automotive magazines and have been doing that for 20 years now. Down at the 1320, the only Acura I knew my 'ol SE-R couldn't handle was either an NSX or a true Integra Type-R. They were sold in the US and you can get one used between $20k and $28k. 

You want some proof:
http://modelreports.cars.com/modeld...lid=2&myid=1&acode=USB10ACC011D0&aff=national

Want to see what's available: classifieds


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

sno said:


> *itr's are not sold in the sates. your friend either imported one (highly unlikely), did a b18c5 swap (likely), or lied to you and put type r stickers on his car (more then likely). the highest integra model sold in the states is the gsr. eveyrone knows that. *


SNO I am sorry to tell you this man but you are Wrong.............. Integra Type R's were sold in the U.S. There is one sitting up at Beaudry Acura RIght now. I checked it out my self they want 26,000 for it but it is there. do some reasearch and then get back to me... you will find that you my friend are wrong. just look it up on the internet you will see for yourself. I know how to tell the difference between a fake type R and a real one. So as for my friend lying to me HIGHLY UNLIKELY and as for the engine swap.............this does not make it a type R. I think you are the only one that thinks the GSR is the highest model they sold here.


Really Sno I feel dumber for reading your post Just do some research before you try to clown me.

thanks for the correction fcsmotorsports I stand corrected


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

$26K? Man if I had that to spend it wouldn't be an ITR that's for damn sure.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

sno said:


> *itr's are not sold in the sates. your friend either imported one (highly unlikely), did a b18c5 swap (likely), or lied to you and put type r stickers on his car (more then likely). the highest integra model sold in the states is the gsr. eveyrone knows that. *


How could someone who is into imports not know the ITR was sold in the states?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

BTW, thanks for the correction damen. I assumed that whoever I heard that from, knew what they were talking about. I for one didn't know because I'm not into "imports" per se, I'm into my car. I couldn't care less what other people do to imports or domestics for that matter. It only concerns me in so far as, what would I be up against in a race. And even that is so misconstrued. Too many variables. We've all heard stories of so and so driving in such and such car, racing against such and such car. Then people get bent out of shape about who won and how that's not possible or whatever. All I know is that I'm not an oblivious moron who doesn't know when someone is racing them, and I don't make excuses for anyone. Whoever wins, wins. End of story. People can tell me all day long that I couldn't have beaten a kid in a DSM with my '93 XE but nonetheless I did. I was there, we were on a roll and he mashed the gas, and so did I and I had several car lengths on him before I let off. Or the time shortly after I got my SE-R that some ** in an Eldorado decided he wanted to race me a although he got the jump on me, he never pulled on me, not for a second. I'm sure he would have gotten me on the top end but when you're rounding a corner at 110 in a 25 near a school you realize who the REAL moron is and it's not just him for not letting up. BTW, what the hell is a DSM anyway? A Dodge Spec'd Mitsubishi? Sorry I got off topic, it seemed relevent at the time.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I have seen this Sentra Si before. It is fake, but it looks really convincing.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

XLNC, aren't you in OKC?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *BTW, thanks for the correction damen. *




Hey no problem Rob like i said it is good to finally be able to talk about something i know about


BTW how have things been?? i have been off the boards lately just got back into town after a long ass deployment i was shipped away for awhile to serve my country..........but anyways my little XE is commin along really slow And my FSM never showed up so i am kinda pissed about that and i cant remember where i ordered it from so i am out like 75 dollars well man get back to me i will email you later when i get some more free time.


Greg


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

was it the white one you saw? Cause my friend said he saw a red one that said si too.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The Type-R was sold in the States, just at very limited numbers. They are true Type-R's. (But still, it's honda!)


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Nissan Sunny GTS*

Have you guys ever seen any of the sentras down there marked GTS?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> Have you guys ever seen any of the sentras down there marked GTS?


No, not in the US


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

DSM = Diamond Star Motors. these entail the mitsu eclipse, eagle talon, and plymouth laser. i dont doubt you beat him but it was probly a 1.8L, or a 2.0L with a kid who doesnt know how 2 drive. i use 2 own a 2.0 non turbo. i am also sorry to say that my '94 sentra E is the slowest thing i've driven, still quicker than other cars but pales in comparison to my old eclipse. albeit i actually like my sentra, in a way. its faster than it seems, tho i could really use 14s or 15s for the twisties.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> DSM = Diamond Star Motors. these entail the mitsu eclipse, eagle talon, and plymouth laser. i dont doubt you beat him but it was probly a 1.8L, or a 2.0L with a kid who doesnt know how 2 drive. i use 2 own a 2.0 non turbo. i am also sorry to say that my '94 sentra E is the slowest thing i've driven, still quicker than other cars but pales in comparison to my old eclipse. albeit i actually like my sentra, in a way. its faster than it seems, tho i could really use 14s or 15s for the twisties.



What are you talking about?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I asked what DSM stands for. He was explaining. 

Anyway, so a DSM is just those three cars correct? So a Stealth would not be considered a DSM even though it's a 3000GT with dodge badges. I got it I think. Thanks.


----------

